# Pictures from my Nikon



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## MikeK

Very professional quality.

Have you any interest in aerial photography (drones)?


----------



## miketx

Thank you. Yes I had, but I lost all of them and I don't think I'll buy anymore.


----------



## MikeK

miketx said:


> Thank you. Yes I had, but I lost all of them and I don't think I'll buy anymore.


I will soon be buying a DJI Phantom-3, which has an excellent camera.  I'm not interested in the photography capability, I just like flying it, but I know some fellows who shoot amazing aerial stuff.  Some do it for money.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Your title says _Pictures from my Nikon”_, implying a singular Nikon camera, but skimming through the EXIF data, I see at least two different models, a D40 and a D90.

  I have a D3200, and an F2.


----------



## miketx

Bob Blaylock said:


> Your title says _Pictures from my Nikon”_, implying a singular Nikon camera, but skimming through the EXIF data, I see at least two different models, a D40 and a D90.
> 
> I have a D3200, and an F2.



Yeah, I still use the D40 sometimes, it' s been awhile. Sometimes I forget I still have it. Thanks for reminding me, I need to charge the battery on it. A while back I bought the D40 before the D90 and when I got the D90 I traded the D40 in. I have now accumulated so many lenses that I thought it would be prudent to have another body. 

I looked at the used stuff which you can get cheap and decided on the a D40 body at Amazon for 130.00. It came with everything except a lens and all my lenses except my 50mm 1.8 will work and auto-focus on it. The D40 body looked like new and works great. The reason I decided on it might not mean much, but the D40 has a maximun shutter speed for the flash of 1/500th while the D90 only will get to 1/200th with the flash on.

Also, I wanted one of these:






They run about 130.00 but I got an EXCELLENT used one at amazon for around 50 bucks. Of course you have to buy the batteries. 

So tell me about the F2.


----------



## miketx

MikeK said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yes I had, but I lost all of them and I don't think I'll buy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I will soon be buying a DJI Phantom-3, which has an excellent camera.  I'm not interested in the photography capability, I just like flying it, but I know some fellows who shoot amazing aerial stuff.  Some do it for money.
Click to expand...


That's a good one, but I would be terrified of it getting lost.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

miketx said:


> So tell me about the F2.



  As a teenager, in the 1970s, I was very into photography, but I only had what meager equipment I was able to find cheaply at thrift stores and garage sales.  My best camera, then, was an early-model Argus C3, probably made either in 1939 (the first year they were made) or the very early 1940s.  I lusted after the Nikon F2.

  Later, in 1986, I finally had a job, and enough of an income, and a good excuse to buy a used F2.  I think I paid about $400 for the body, and another $90 for each of three different lenses, a 50mm ƒ/1.4, a 28mm ƒ/35., and a Vivitar 85-205mm ƒ/3.8.

  Based on a web site that I only recently found, I was able to date the body from its serial number to late 1972, which was the second year that the F2 was made.  Mine has the DP-1 head, using the old pre-AI coupling, and a needle-centering light meter.

  An interesting thing is that Nikon claims that old non-AI lenses cannot be used on any DSLR except their DF model.  My three non-AI lenses, my D3200, and I disagree.  I've used all of these lenses on my D3200,and they all work just fine, albeit with some obvious and expected limitations.

  A while back, discussing old equipment with my boss, who is also into photography, I mentioned a certain sense of sadness that as great a camera as my F2 was, it no longer got used, because I no longer wanted to deal with the expense, delay, and hassle of working with film, when my D3200 lets me avoid all that.  He made a point of giving me a roll of Tri-X, which he wanted me to shoot in the F2, and return to him so he could develop it.  I finished the roll a few days ago, and returned it to him, so perhaps soon, I'll have the results back.  Perhaps I'll post some of them here.


----------



## miketx

Thank you. My last film slr was a  cannon, of which flavor I do not recall. I had three or four lenses and took all kind of shots with it. Back in the 80's it was sold for money to pay a bill.

Here's one from a party back in the day.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> A while back, discussing old equipment with my boss, who is also into photography, I mentioned a certain sense of sadness that as great a camera as my F2 was, it no longer got used, because I no longer wanted to deal with the expense, delay, and hassle of working with film, when my D3200 lets me avoid all that.  He made a point of giving me a roll of Tri-X, which he wanted me to shoot in the F2, and return to him so he could develop it.  I finished the roll a few days ago, and returned it to him, so perhaps soon, I'll have the results back.  Perhaps I'll post some of them here.



Flickr Album:  “The F2 Awakens…”


----------



## miketx

You probably know this, but if you shoot a lot of B&W outdoors, putting a red filter on the lens will bring out the clouds in a very distinctive way.


----------



## miketx




----------

